# Glades and Keys in October



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm bringing a boat and buddy from Texas to Everglades City for 2 days then Islamorada for 3 days towards the end of October. Any tips or suggestions y'all have would be more than welcome. If the wind isn't cranking, we're going to be throwing flies, but we'll have back-up spinning gear.

Tentative plan for EC is to go North one day and South into the park the other day.

We'll play Islamorada by ear based on the weather.

Edit: Boat will be a 19 ft panga. 10-12" draft. Need about 2 ft to run. Not afraid of crossing some choppier water if I need to.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Send me a DM and your email and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Have fun!! Dont forget to get your Park Entry Pass.. look it up online, they're requiring all boaters within the park to have their entry card.. The Rangers are enforcing it...and you'll need that "ENP Boaters Safety Card" to navigate your boat in the park. It's an easy online quiz.. two items they'll ask you for if/when you do get stopped!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Have fun!! Dont forget to get your Park Entry Pass.. look it up online, they're requiring all boaters within the park to have their entry card.. The Rangers are enforcing it...and you'll need that "ENP Boaters Safety Card" to navigate your boat in the park. It's an easy online quiz.. two items they'll ask you for if/when you do get stopped!


Can you get the park entry pass at the ranger station when you go to reserve camping sites?


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for the reminders on the passes. Also going to need to knock out a boaters safety class. I'm grandfathered in TX but not for Florida. Luckily the TX class is free online and Florida has reciprocity.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Possibly...I havent looked into it, can do it online. Its pretty easy and plenty of INFO there..


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Salt...how old are you? anyone born after 1988 is required to have one in FL...if you were born before '88, you good!!


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I fall in the narrow window of after 88 (FL) before 93 (TX)


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Have fun!! Dont forget to get your Park Entry Pass.. look it up online, they're requiring all boaters within the park to have their entry card.. The Rangers are enforcing it...and you'll need that "ENP Boaters Safety Card" to navigate your boat in the park. It's an easy online quiz.. two items they'll ask you for if/when you do get stopped!


Thanks, did not know about this and I was able to do I think tonight, a week before I headed down. Appreciate it!

TR


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

Had a great trip! Was a little intimated about running the upper glades but my GPS had the wilderness waterway pre-marked and that made things easy. Caught lots of little snook and one nice one. No luck on Tarpon.

Fishing in the keys was tough (only mangrove snappers and small cuda on the fly) but still had a blast. It was flat enough one morning to get offshore and we caught some spanish mackeral that became ceviche for the sandbar and dinner out one night.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

IMG_20191022_074109




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019











  








IMG_20191019_184518_000




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019











  








Download_20191021_115853




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019











  








IMG_20191022_110618




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019


__
2










  








IMG_20191022_091721




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019











  








IMG_20191022_103529




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019











  








IMG_20191022_165903




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019











  








IMG_20191022_184806




__
Salt of the Water


__
Nov 1, 2019


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Excellent pics!


----------

